# set user special permission is readonly a other group's folder



## dungnt8x (May 21, 2020)

Help me!
My server using FreeBSD12.0, Samba410

I have some groups and folders :
group1
group name: purchase
user: quynh-koi, dung-map
Folder name: /section/purchase
Permission: 770
group2
group name: delivery
user: huong-lt, minh-sl
Folder name: /section/delivery
Permission:775

Now I need set  user huong-lt  can read-only folder : purchase.
but minh-sl don't access folder purchase.

How to do that?
I haven't got any idea ?


----------



## Martin Paredes (May 27, 2020)

You need to read Access Control Lists


----------

